# Horse Photo Contest -Deadline August 2-



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Best Horse Expression: 
Amigo








A Horse Being A Horse: 
Sara








Cutest Horse:
Amigo








Cutest Pony:
Sara








Jitterbug








Flicka


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Best Horse Expression:


----------



## BlueRoan987 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Best Face Marking*

I'm on vacation so I can't take pics but here are a few that I have! For best face marking is the bay (my horse; only one eye is blue btw, his other eye is brown with a strip of blue), and the appy for cutest horse and best horse expression (he's not mine).


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Horse Expression #1: Annie










Best Horse Expression #2: Dreamer










Best Horse Expression #3: Tia




Cleanest Horse: Kitt










Best Roll #1: Derby










Best Horse Roll #2: Jailbird










Best Roll #3: Tia










Best Canter: Dreamer










I may have more entries later...gotta go do chores...


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Best Horse Expression:
#1: Knights Winter Lady Arabian/Friesian

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107910&stc=1&d=1343328915

#2: Jack Of Spaids Arabian/Saddlebred

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107912&stc=1&d=1343329221

#3: Red Pony

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107913&stc=1&d=1343329402


Best Canter:

Cinco De Mayo Arabian/Friesian

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?
attachmentid=107914&stc=1&d=1343329545

Best Trot:

Cinco De Mayo Freisian/Arabian (Sorry it's so blurry)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107915&stc=1&d=1343329761

Cutest Horse:

#1: Flame Dancerr Arabian/Saddlebred

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107916&stc=1&d=1343329927

#2: Jack Of Spaids Arabian/Saddlebred

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107917&stc=1&d=1343330100

Cutest Pony:

Red Pony (Both Pictures)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107918&stc=1&d=1343330312

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107919&stc=1&d=1343330502


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Best Horse Expression: Cody (in both)
#1







#2








- Cleanest Horse: Cody








- Dirtiest Horse: Pinky








- Best Roll: (not my pony) Frosty:








- A Horse Being A Horse: Ranger








- Best Face Marking: Peewee:








- Best Walk/Trot/Canter: Chief






- 

- Cutest Horse: Chief:


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

All the photos are looking good! Keep em coming! 3 more days left!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Best Expression - Sky










Best Roll - Sky










Cleanest Horse - Sky










Cutest Horse - Sky's Foal (no name yet) at 2 weeks old










Horse being a horse - decided mom's bermuda hay looked comfy at 6 days old


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Contest end tomorrow! All entries must be in before 10:00 am tomorrow. Results will be in soon after!


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Best Horse Expression by Miss Cloey


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a reminder. You have until 10 am this morning to submit photos. Results will come soon after.


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

RESULTS!

Best Horse Expression:

1st- ArabianLover/ Red Pony
2nd- Horses4Healing/ Annie
3rd- Nickers103/ Cloey
4th- Oldhorselady/ #1 Horse

Cleanest Horse:

1st- SoldOnGaited/ Sky
2nd- Horses4Healing/ Kitt
3rd- Nokotaheaven/ Cody

Dirtiest Horse:

1st- Nokotaheaven/ Pinky

Best Roll:

1st- Horses4Healing/ Tia
2nd- Nokotaheven/ Frosty
3rd- SoldOnGaited/ Sky

A Horse Being A Horse:

1st- SoldOnGaited/ Sky's Foal
2nd- MSLhunterjumper/ Sara
3rd- Nokotaheaven/ Ranger

Best Face Marking:

1st- Nokotaheaven/ Peewee
2nd- BlueRoan987/ Bay Horse

Best Walk/Trot/Canter

1st- Horses4Healing/ Dreamer
2nd- ArabianLover/ Cinco De Mayo (Canter)
3rd- Nokotaheaven/ Chief

Cutest Horse:

1st- ArabianLover/ Flame Dancerr
2nd- Nokotaheaven/ Chief
3rd- SoldOnGaited/ Sky's Foal
4th- MSLhunterjumper/ Amigo

Cutest Pony:

1st- MSLhunterjumper/ Flicka
2nd- ArabianLover/ Red Pony #2

Congrats Everyone! All the pictures were great!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

i cant believe i placed in almost everytging


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Yay Big Mamma Belle!!!!


----------

